# Slippery black scummy crap!



## cait_p (Aug 25, 2005)

Help!!!!! I've got a bunch of bottles with a slippery black substance on the outsides of them that I can't get to come off. I've tried vinegar, Dawn, OxyClean, I'm trying Listerene even as we spaek, I've been scrubbing my poor little dishpan hands off, but it's not budging! Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnRoy (Aug 25, 2005)

You may want to try "Listeroil." -John


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 25, 2005)

try letting them soak in a bucket with barkeepers friend for about a week. scrubbing them with a small soft to medium bristle brush from time to time. you might want to check the older messages on this forum, there are lots of post here about cleaning bottles. you will be able to pick up lots of good info.


----------



## WhiteLighting (Aug 26, 2005)

try some,limeaway,or a Hydrogen Peroxide and 2 table spoons per bottle of Baking soda solution,let sit for 24 hours......


  limeaway or CLR should work also....


----------



## cait_p (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. I've been looking thriugh all the old posts, but haven;t found anything that sounds like this stuff. Thanks again,

 Cait


 PS What's Listeroil?


----------



## Bottleman (Aug 28, 2005)

It sounds like you may have an oil base substance on your bottles so you might want to try some paint thinner or paint stripper.

 ~~Tom


----------



## bigkitty53 (Aug 28, 2005)

> PS What's Listeroil?


 
 Cait,I think he meant 'Lestoil'

 KAT


----------



## cait_p (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks to everyone! I let them soak in the BKF for a bit over a week, and they came beautifully clean! I even had an old emerald glass insulator I thought was black, it was sooo fouled up that is now clean as anything! So, thanks again.

 Cait


----------

